# Welcome Walter



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Here's Walter Grey MacGuffin, 5 years old and 17 lbs, just a bit overweight. These were taken before the vet visit today, right now he's back under the bed. Other than having to lose about 5 lbs he is in good stead and a pleasant cat, Gracie even snuck in and just ignored the big boy before I ousted her. His dog sisters watch through the gate when I visited him they are very very curious about him.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

looks like he's settling in. probably goes under the bed to have time and space to plot the takeover of the household! no walter mitty he!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Patk, might be plotting but I think he heard me talking *d* i* e*t* with the vet, also they gave him a sanitary trim because the roly poly boy just cannot reach back there. 

Ah Walter he is outnumbered by the girls


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Maybe Walter will like chasing a laser pointer to get a bit of indoor exercise? So far, my kitten likes the laser, a crumpled dollar bill (something is better about it than plain paper) and those cheap feather on a wand toys. I have to come up with several exercise strategies, in addition to chase the Jack Russell, or the kitten plays feline zoomies with my bare legs as his freeways. When Joey gets too rambunctious, it is time to bring out the big guns... Wilson has to play with him!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He looks like he is settling in nicely. You girls need a man in the house for balance.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah Walter is settling in, poor guy hasn't been able to get any exercise at the shelter because he had s URI and ringworm whilst he was there. Nothing to do but eat.

I have plenty of toys even a laser pointer for Walter, but he isn't interested yet. 

Walter is a big lovable boy, lost his home do to divorce. I really really like him, he is a sweet boy also very much a mellow cat. I ordered some diet food so the diet can begin once I have slowly switched foods over.

Funny thing last night is that Walter hopped over the gate and sauntered out into the living room, I fell asleep on the couch, so other than Bea growling to let me know something was afoot and Pia whining to play, nothing happened Gracie completely ignored him. I am confident this is the way things will proceed/

Yea Brother Walter


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

So I just realized that now that Javelin has joined the ranks the women in this house are outnumbered 3-2 (unless you include the chickens, but they live outside).


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

He.s lovely Twyla. I have 2 cats and they get along super well with Dixie. One of mine is a fat cat too. Sounds like the same temperament as Walter. They should do well together. Yeah for Twyla giving Walter a great home!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I wanted an older mature cat to fit in with my girls. I love older animals on the whole. Usually by the time they are 5-6 years old they are settled into being who they are. 

I am tickled with Walter, he is a cat through and through. I am smitten.

Yes Walter is out numbered by us girls, Flower, Gracie, Beatrice and Pia unless you do count the birds, the cockatiels George and Olie and the parakeets Archie and Jughead.

But it seems Walter is settling in nicely he is lying on the bed instead on under it, I have been leaving on Animal Planet on the TV for him and yeah he is watching it.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

walter knows about harems. so don't kid yourself about who's going to be in charge eventually. :aetsch:


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Welcome to your new home, Walter!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Well hello Walter!


----------

